# 3x3 Battle! Round 1



## Datprocuber (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello, I am doing this to see which cubes I should get. 
So basically, I will list 8 different 3x3s which will compete. They are the MoYu AoLong, MoYu WeiLong, MoYu AoLong V2, Fangshi Shuangren V2, Dayan ZhanChi, Gans 3, Dayan GuHong V2, and the Shengshou Aurora. Each forum topic, cubes will face each other to see which is better. Each cube has 2 chances. So if it loses 2 times, it is out of the competition. The winner is decided by how much people vote for the certain cube. Here are the battles for round 1.

MoYu AoLong vs MoYu WeiLong 
MoYu AoLong V2 vs Fangshi ShuangRen V2
Dayan ZhanChi vs Gans 3 (v1)
Dayan GuHong V2 vs Shengshou Aurora


----------



## Datprocuber (Sep 1, 2014)

My votes...
1) MoYu AoLong
2) MoYu AoLong V2
3) DaYan ZhanChi
4) DaYan GuHong


----------



## Hypocrism (Sep 1, 2014)

You should choose your cubes based on what you like in a cube, not on a poll!


----------



## Datprocuber (Sep 1, 2014)

Hypocrism said:


> You should choose your cubes based on what you like in a cube, not on a poll!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjEZZUVVj2A



I know, I'm just seeing what everyone else likes


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 2, 2014)

CubingBattles, eh?


----------



## andrewlecubes (Sep 2, 2014)

1)AoLong
2)AoLong v2
3)ZhanChi
4)GuHong v2


----------



## Tom606060 (Sep 2, 2014)

1)AoLong
2)AoLong v2
3)ZhanChi
4)GuHong v2


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 2, 2014)

Weilong (mainly due to the aolong's flaws)
Aolong v2
zhanchi
Aurora (it's a really underestimated cube, it's really actually quite good)


----------



## ricoman7 (Sep 3, 2014)

1. Weilong
2. Zhanchi
3. Aolong V2
4. Guhong V2
5. Aolong


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 3, 2014)

WeiLong
AoLong v2
Zhanchi
Guhong V2


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 3, 2014)

1) Aolong
2) Aolong V2
3) Zhanchi
4) Guhong V2


----------



## ccownerful (Sep 3, 2014)

1. aolong v2 (new version)
2. weilong
3. guhong v2
4. zhanchi


----------



## Datprocuber (Sep 4, 2014)

Okay voting period is over. Here are the winners.
AoLong
AoLong V2
DaYan ZhanChi
DaYan GuHong V2
I will post round 2 soon in a new topic


----------



## Bryan Chia (Sep 4, 2014)

1. MoYu WeiLong
2. MoYu AoLong
3. MoYu AoLong V2
4. Dayan ZhanChi


----------

